# Me Too Radical Website Opinion



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried to make a website and it's obvious I am an ammy at this stuff. I have to get better pictures of the horses. Please tell me what you think. What should I change? These is only so many options I can do by the way through the design. 

Home


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks OK, I'd get better quality images through - fuzzy or low DPI images always bother me on websites.

In all honesty, given as how the website is a business venture, I'd pay someone to build it for you. Personally (and please don't take this the wrong way), when I see a "DIY" website, hosted on a free web service, topped off with "Make your own free website like this one" type advertisements, my opinion of the business is much lower.

A proper domain name of your own and a nice crisp website and lots of good quality photos will make people realize that you've invested some time (and yes, money) in your product. With websites, first impressions count. 

A hosting plan can be had for a few bucks a month - many will give you your first .com address free, and you can register a domain-tied email address ([email protected]) as well, which looks much more professional vs a Hotmail, Gmail, AOL etc etc email address. Website builders aren't hard to come across either, just be sure to make sure you preview the site before forwarding payment as you want to make sure that your expectations are met.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Agree with the above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you. This was just for a short time. This same website gave me the option to buy my own domain but I fell a little short on cash but I do plan to buy it or hire it done. I'm actually going to deleate some pictures on there once I get on a computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Be wary of the "buy your own domain" offers from websites like this - often what you end up with is still a crippled version of a website host with limited capabilities in the end. 

A proper traditional hosting plan with FTP server access and traditional domain hosting tools (amongst others) is what you really need - any website created will run on it whereas buying a domain through an otherwise "free website builder" site as you have used sometimes results in lackluster Capabilities after the fact at more money than a regular host would have cost you in the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oshawapilot said:


> Be wary of the "buy your own domain" offers from websites like this - often what you end up with is still a crippled version of a website host with limited capabilities in the end.
> 
> A proper traditional hosting plan with FTP server access and traditional domain hosting tools (amongst others) is what you really need - any website created will run on it whereas buying a domain through an otherwise "free website builder" site as you have used sometimes results in lackluster Capabilities after the fact at more money than a regular host would have cost you in the end.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't realize that. I'll have to shop around. I am working on the website right now, but it's just a temporary website, but it's something for now. I think I have someone in line to do the website but have to get the funds around.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I just revised it. Took off some pictures added new pictures. Got rid of the About page...


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Over the years I've used several hosts, and even ran my own server for a period of time. I've now been with 1&1 for about 3 or 4 years and am quite happy - well priced, reliable, and reasonably competent tech support. I'm pretty sure they have some decent website building tools as well in their control panel, although I've never used them. 

I have about 10 or 12 sites running on my server now and everything always hums along. 
If you're interested in checking them out here's a link: 1and1.com - Professional solutions for Website, Domain, Hosting

(Disclaimer: That's a referral link, I think I get a few bucks kickback on my account for anyone following it. Feel free to sign up without using it for anyone concerned, and mods, feel free to whack this part if it's against the rules. No, I don't work for 1&1, just a satisfied customer. )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oshawapilot said:


> Over the years I've used several hosts, and even ran my own server for a period of time. I've now been with 1&1 for about 3 or 4 years and am quite happy - well priced, reliable, and reasonably competent tech support. I'm pretty sure they have some decent website building tools as well in their control panel, although I've never used them.
> 
> I have about 10 or 12 sites running on my server now and everything always hums along.
> If you're interested in checking them out here's a link: 1and1.com - Professional solutions for Website, Domain, Hosting
> ...


Thanks! I may check that out. If they remove it then I'll send you a PM. No worries there. Did you have an opinion on the new revised site?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's getting there! I like that there are plenty of offspring pics, but you definitely need professional confirmation shots of the Stud, too. Something as simple as changing the angle of the shot can do wonders for highlighting his strengths and camoflaging weaknesses. For instance, his headshot with the silver halter: my eye initially settles on his somewhat coarse throatlatch, because it is overly emphasized in that particular picture - angling him toward the camera even a few degrees would seriously improve his overal look. He's an attractive guy, so make sure his marketing photos show it! Love the orange in the riding pic, that was a great color choice on him.

And I'll echo the above posters - get a proper domain name! I have a hard time taking freebies seriously in this day and age - it just doesn't look like a "real" business. The domain name itself will only run you $15/year, but I highly recommend you lock it in for at least 5 years.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Cynical25 said:


> It's getting there! I like that there are plenty of offspring pics, but you definitely need professional confirmation shots of the Stud, too. Something as simple as changing the angle of the shot can do wonders for highlighting his strengths and camoflaging weaknesses. For instance, his headshot with the silver halter: my eye initially settles on his somewhat coarse throatlatch, because it is overly emphasized in that particular picture - angling him toward the camera even a few degrees would seriously improve his overal look. He's an attractive guy, so make sure his marketing photos show it! Love the orange in the riding pic, that was a great color choice on him.
> 
> And I'll echo the above posters - get a proper domain name! I have a hard time taking freebies seriously in this day and age - it just doesn't look like a "real" business. The domain name itself will only run you $15/year, but I highly recommend you lock it in for at least 5 years.


Thank you for your incite. I agree fully on the domain thing. I didn't have great pictures of Bentley so I didn't use the horrible ones. I tried to use the good ones. I'm praying that they send me pictures so I can post them on there. I need to get conformation pictures with a professional. I hope to do that sometime.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

A friend of mine that did the advertisement said she would do his website but it'll take a few days


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

If you get signed up at a host and your domain registered in the meantime you'd be all ready to go once the website is ready - from the time you register a domain until the time that it actually works worldwide is usually about 12-48 hours - it has to propagate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think i saw the original version, but looks ok to me. I like the wood paneling 
I use tiptopwebsite for my farm and car club and I like it a lot.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I would actually get rid of the wood panelling... It doesn't look the most professional, to me.

Everyone has given good advice, though. Your own domain name will make you look professional and prepared. 
Can't wait to see the finished product <3


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

No advice on the website itself but the advertisement of him on the main page should be redone IMO. The artist didn't take the time to make me want to take a second glance at him or the rest of the website, my first impression from the advertisement was that is very done very quickly. Which isn't my opinion about your boy at all, I like him. Too hard of an eraser brush was used and his legs look very, very odd. The artist also didn't take the time to clean it up, there is leftover background around his head, the tail is very blunt etc. This is my personal opinion only but the blue background and font used also looks very juvenile. Some of the smaller text is also quite difficult to read.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Bentley wasn't featured in the ad except the info...I have someone working on the website...Part of the quick job was due to needing it done by Wednesday evening since the trainer left this morning. She also told me that some of the graphics were a little off on the picture of Totally Too Radical (main picture). I'm new to Photoshop and all that so I try to learn this stuff. I take no offence to what people have to say. It's a learning experience.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, your Photoshop stuff looked pretty **** good to me. I'm hopeless with Photoshop so anything that shows a basic understanding of it always impresses me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with everything else that has been pointed out. 

The wood panel background is cheap and cheesy looking. The title page font is hard to read/look at. You want something that is easy to read. 

Put his pedigree on his page as an image, not as a link. A lot of people want to see it right then and there and don't want to be clicking links all over the place. 

Justify the font. It makes the page look cleaner. 

Your best bet is to pay someone to create the website for you and use high quality professional pictures. It's money very well spent.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yeah...I used to do this in a high school class and I forgot how to use it after graduating. I learned how in my junior year...I can always get my brother to try it LOL He's helped me on one ad I used a couple years ago.

I always assume my work is good.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Question: For his stallion ad, why did you not use a picture of him? While its nice to see some foals that he has produced, the point of the ad is to SEE the stallion. Just looking at the ad, we have no idea what he looks like.

I personally would pass right over him if there was not a picture of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't have a good enough picture of him. I was hoping they would get one for me to use. Just been holding off since he needed to build his topline.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

The phone resolution really isn't that great either.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Agree you need good pics of your stud for promotion:wink: As I see it now you are marketing him through his offsprings looks & accomplishments not so much his own.:? While I think you have a good start to your website,it is neat,easy to navigate.I do like seeing pics of his offspring, I know I judge the stud ,but part of that is the consistency in the offspring he produces,which he seems to have done well Being that your stud is just getting promoted now I wonder if you should not post incentives that will attract some good quality mares or have his first year at least standing at a lower introductory fee until he starts to get more known.Sorry but I know as an owner of proven mares, looking at potential studs I would pass him by,based on what I see.His fee is $800+250 shipping = $1050{correct me if I read it wrong}.Sadly I know for the fees ,there are more proven studs i'd consider before him...


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Agree you need good pics of your stud for promotion:wink: As I see it now you are marketing him through his offsprings looks & accomplishments not so much his own.:? While I think you have a good start to your website,it is neat,easy to navigate.I do like seeing pics of his offspring, I know I judge the stud ,but part of that is the consistency in the offspring he produces,which he seems to have done well *Being that your stud is just getting promoted now I wonder if you should not post incentives that will attract some good quality mares* or have his first year at least standing at a lower introductory fee until he starts to get more known.Sorry but I know as an owner of proven mares, looking at potential studs I would pass him by,based on what I see.His fee is $800+250 shipping = $1050{correct me if I read it wrong}.Sadly I know for the fees ,there are more proven studs i'd consider before him...


I understand most of what you are saying, but could you explain the highlighted part? Are you saying I should or shouldn't add incentives?


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

MyLittlePonies said:


> Bentley wasn't featured in the ad except the info...I have someone working on the website...Part of the quick job was due to needing it done by Wednesday evening since the trainer left this morning. She also told me that some of the graphics were a little off on the picture of Totally Too Radical (main picture). I'm new to Photoshop and all that so I try to learn this stuff. I take no offence to what people have to say. It's a learning experience.


Ah, since the ad was hard on the eyes I didn't even realize that wasn't him. Even without the best pictures i'd rather see him in the ad than another horse.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I like your boy don't get me wrong,just think he has to fit into the current market if you are going to see success :lol: I know when I was shopping for stallion for my mare who has a show record,most stallion owners discounts to mares with a record.Be it their own show record or for being proven producer of winning offspring. I have never paid a full price in stud fee & with ones i've use shipped semen,the first collection was free.
You want to attract the best mares:wink: Just saying something to effect special consideration/discounts to proven mares. or I have seen some have X amt discounted for ROM ,more for superior, more or free to RWC & WC . 
If you just state special discounts available you can be more flexible & work out your own special for the mare { guess,depends how bad you'd want her:lol:} those could be free first shipment,discount in stud fee, $ incentives to show the resulting offspring etc.
Just to add It is harder to attract those proven/quality mares to a stud with little show record so you have to work harder to try to get their interest,that why I also recommended standing his first year at least at a lower introductory rate.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh! I understand now! I have discounts available and breedings donated to futurities. 

I have early booking discounts at : By Jan 1-$550, Feb 1-$650
APHA Mares-$550
Discounts to World/Congress Champions and/or Producers.
I can be open to other show mares not in the world/congress category.

I'm still getting used to how much info to put on an ad. I have to admit I really find it hard to decide... The only thing I can really advertise is his foals. I'm hoping his class goes well tomorrow. I've been updated just a few minutes ago on how he rode tonight.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey MLP! One thing I'd change would be to have a nice conformational side view of your boy, and I would probably take the pic of his offspring off the stallion page, it is misleading and looks like it is a pic of your stallion at first glance. He is sure shaping up nicely! Glad you have such a well mannered boy!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> I like your boy don't get me wrong,just think he has to fit into the current market if you are going to see success :lol: I know when I was shopping for stallion for my mare who has a show record,most stallion owners discounts to mares with a record.Be it their own show record or for being proven producer of winning offspring. I have never paid a full price in stud fee & with ones i've use shipped semen,the first collection was free.
> You want to attract the best mares:wink: Just saying something to effect special consideration/discounts to proven mares. or I have seen some have X amt discounted for ROM ,more for superior, more or free to RWC & WC .
> If you just state special discounts available you can be more flexible & work out your own special for the mare { guess,depends how bad you'd want her:lol:} those could be free first shipment,discount in stud fee, $ incentives to show the resulting offspring etc.
> Just to add It is harder to attract those proven/quality mares to a stud with little show record so you have to work harder to try to get their interest,that why I also recommended standing his first year at least at a lower introductory rate.


 
This is also excellent advice! There are stallions who are quite a bit more proven for similar rates, or just a slightly higher stud fee. A couple years of lower fees would do wonders! You might want to consider including the chute fee as well as an added bonus! Once you get his name out there more, you'll have more interest. Good luck and sorry Im a few days late, lol.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll have to do that. I can try and see if I can get a good picture of him, but he's so hard to get a good conformation picture of. I think we are going to get professional shots in the Spring. We're talking about it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Like it's been said before... Professional pictures are worth the money and will present him in the best light. I know that it's been suggested to you a couple of times since you purchased him.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> This is also excellent advice! There are stallions who are quite a bit more proven for similar rates, or just a slightly higher stud fee. A couple years of lower fees would do wonders! You might want to consider including the chute fee as well as an added bonus! Once you get his name out there more, you'll have more interest. Good luck and sorry Im a few days late, lol.


While I find most of this to be true there are some stallions who don't even have a show record breeding for more. We've lowered it and from last year (start out) and thought it was a good start out since he is also gaining a show record. In fact, he just placed 6th in the AQHA Senior Western Pleasure Class in NAILE (The North American show in Kentucky).


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it'll depend on if you have interest or not in him. If you don't have a lot of interest, you may have to lower fees. Professional pics are definitely the way to go! I think if you fed him up really well and kept him in "show" condition for the session in the spring he would be more photogenic. It's hard taking pics that are true to the horse, if that makes sense!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> I think it'll depend on if you have interest or not in him. If you don't have a lot of interest, you may have to lower fees. Professional pics are definitely the way to go! I think if you fed him up really well and kept him in "show" condition for the session in the spring he would be more photogenic. It's hard taking pics that are true to the horse, if that makes sense!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's currently on an exercise program right now and get's free choice hay. It does make sense that it's hard taking pictures of horses. Right now he's show fit nearly, but not skinny.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Get some high quality video of him as well. Going through his paces to show his movement.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Some of the wording is a little awkward. Stuff like "AQHYA Congress Team Qualifier-Due to warm up injury he was unable to place, but owner believed he would have placed well", while it may be true, just makes people think you have excuses for the horse not doing well. Just put "AQHYA Congress Team Qualifier" and leave it be. Same goes for all the other reasons for offspring not doing well - there is no need to mention that the progeny has "limited showing" - try wording it in a positive. For example, I would say "From X number of outings, FOAL ABC has earned Y number of points". 

Same goes for the "featured in X magazine" - online magazines are nothing to brag about, and the link shows nothing of import to the progeny - there is no selection of quality, it really just looks like a "send us your foal pictures and we will put them in!" type of thing. Which is fine, go for it as much as you want, but making it seem like a positive for the stallion is fairly far fetched.

Another thing I would change is using his stable name. I would mention it ONCE, then use his registered name every other time in the spiel. One thing you need to do is make him memorable, and if all they remember is his stable name, it makes him hard to find again.

Make all hyperlinks text, not NAME OF SITE (website address). Definitely a huge difference in professional look.

"Bentley is known for his personality and looks alone. When ever someone meets him they don't even realize he's a stallion. He's just that quiet and gentle. New to the barn, boarders were commenting on how well behaved he is and how you would never know he was a stallion. You will not find a stallion with his gentle disposition. He is stalled by geldings and mares constantly without problems." This whole paragraph is awkward. I would drop it altogether, or put it into more professional language. To be honest, anecdotes about how well behaved a stallion is just make me get edgy - of course the stallion owner is not going to say "he is good at showing, but a total tosser at home". 

Have you done the five panel? I would be wondering about all the genetic disorders, but it is good to see his HYPP status. Don't forget that solid horses can carry frame, and this would be a big point if I had a mare that was frame positive. Knowing the status of all these things narrows your mare market, or opens it all the way up - a responsible mare owner would not even consider breeding an OWL positive mare to a stallion with unknown OWL status.

"Paying the booking fee now before Jan. 1st-$550, By February 1st-$650 and pay the rest before you breed." This doesn't make sense, it needs clarification so there is no issues later with interpretation.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Chilaa is correct! I went to some breeders website, FANCY, FANCY, with pro logos for all the stallions, but all of them had some "excuse", and I left thinking, gee, these people have horrible luck, I would not send a mare over there! I also worry about there being the impression of some sort of bone problem that could be passed on.....course, I feel the same way about stallions in leg wraps in ad's....come on, if the horse is going to "knick" himself in a turnout, then what kind of horse is that??

Nancy


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I am currently changing the website as we speak and We (Mom and I) decided to chance a few things to the breeding fees. When I get what I can changed then you can look at it.  Thanks to everyone for their help and please keep the comments coming. While I know this wont be a perfect website, I have someone lined up to do his website in the early spring. My friend couldn't work with the website, so that didn't pan out well.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I just want to add that there are at least three WC/RWC stallions that I can think of off the top of my head that have a fee of $500 until February of next year. They also have a fee of $300 to proven performance mares. I think your stud fee is way, way to high. I would not even look twice at your stallion, and not because he isn't nice. I quite like him, but I wouldn't pay $800 for a stallion that hasn't done a whole lot when I can pay $500 for a stallion that has a seriously impressive show record. PM me for his name and FB link if you're interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I just lowered his stud fee.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Updated the website


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

One more thing to add on there too.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about centering Bentley's page...It's done to view for now.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Your stud fee & incentives are more in line with the market :wink:If I was nearby I may consider him. Haven't bred for a couple years now. But plan to breed my one APHA mare this this coming year. Breeding her to an AQHA stud of my trainers. He is more pleasure stud your boy actually similar


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I would add what the booking fee is on your black friday special. The wording is a little better. Also, on the main page, the advertisement for him still states an 800 breeding fee. Good luck!!!


----------

